# what kind of fruit tree ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I found this fruiting tree today near the pharmacy we use. As you can see it is fruiting. I initially thought it was some type of currant tree, maybe even an elderberry "tree". It is 15-20 ft tall and about 6 ft wide. We opened one of the fruit and found a single seed. Can anyone ID this?










I took off some fruiting branches (not entire branch) off side branches thinking maybe I could "root" it. (I believe it may be too early to let the fruit dry for seeds as the fruit does not look mature.)


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

Bradford pear.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

rockhound said:


> Bradford pear.


Agree. Worthless and they stink horrendously when they bloom.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Yep...I hate Bradford Pear trees.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

ROFL no propagating these!


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Unless the tree is in your way, leave it. There are both the marble sized and larger ones at an HOA where I weed. I nibble on the the larger ones while I work (1" in diameter or so); the skin is a bit tough but they are completely edible and kinda of yummy when ripe. If I had the time, I'd gather some to make into butter, jelly or maybe wine.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow I've never seen a bradford pear fruit get any bigger than the ones pictured on this post. Maybe the ones you're talking about are some kind of cross?


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I might be able to find out what it is; we didn't plant them but the flowers, leaves and habit are identical to smaller fruiter. Both bear a brownish round fruit with a tough skin. Crabapples I remember from youth were also 1" in diameter; with the exception of 1 (wild I suspect) there rest bear fruits that are pearl sized.


----------

